# Pumpkin Man & Strange Lights



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Paranormal investigator Joshua P. Warren shared an update on the lore of Pumpkin Man, a shriveled figure on Brown Mountain (in NC), and a possibly connected sighting of anomalous lights using night vision goggles. The lights were seen in an area where a murder of campers had taken place on Brown Mountain. They expanded, brightened, flashed, and pulsated before suddenly vanishing.

Anyone else hear of this? I woke up early one morning and turned on the last hour of Coast To Coast and heard this story.


----------

